# Awesome new reflector that I found. Maybe?



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Was thinking about upgrading my lighting and came across these reflectors below. Seem like a cheap and easy way to get a little more out of my current lighting.

Anybody seen these before? Any thoughts? 
Website (In Japanese) http://www.akaricenter.com/silverscreen.htm


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is ridiculous. Here's why:

Some of the bulb surface does not shoot light down toward the aquarium. A good reflector sits a little bit above the bulb and is bent in such a way that it reflects the light from behind the bulb sending it down toward the tank. It's like using mirrors to reflect the light from a bulb hidden behind a wall.

Look at that Japanese sleeve - about half of the bulb is just covered with the foil. Where do you think that light will go? Nowhere.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Its better than NO reflector since it helps recover light from the sides, but like Niko said, this does nothing for the top of the bulb. I can think of plenty of alternatives that could be cheaply implemented for a diy hood.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Six dollars a tube ? Increases light by almost %50 ? Even more effective on a T5HO.
Dude - Its earthquake proof.


With slightly less libeling; tell me again about the ridiculous part.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is ridiculous because the reflective surface is in direct contact with the tube. Light that strikes this part of the reflector will bounce back into the tube, where the light/energy will not be directed into the tank. It will be wasted. In light engineering, this is called "re-strike" and is a persistent design problem.

The very popular spiral compact fluorescents (cfl) have this problem, but it is considered an acceptable trade-off for their compact size and shape. Because of re-strike, a spiral cfl will produce almost twice the useful light if it is mounted vertically rather than horizontally. This is completely counter-intuitive, but you can demonstrate it with any light meter or a PAR meter.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Michael said:


> Because of re-strike, a spiral cfl will produce almost twice the useful light if it is mounted vertically rather than horizontally. This is completely counter-intuitive, but you can demonstrate it with any light meter or a PAR meter.


A little off topic but thanks for that, I never would have thought that but will try out!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Same here. I wouldn't have though they were most efficient that way around. 

Is that with or without a reflector?


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Just those cheap aluminum dome reflectors. That's what I use over my emersed setup and the plants grow like mad!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Zapins said:


> Same here. I wouldn't have though they were most efficient that way around.
> 
> Is that with or without a reflector?


The tests I've seen were done with a cheap reflector as on desk lamps or task lamps.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh ok so they include a reflector then?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes. I don't know if the results would be the same without a reflector of some sort.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe I recall an old T12 Coralife bulb that had a reflector on the outside of the top of the bulb.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

there were a few that did that. i had some over my reef, they worked pretty good compared to bulbs that did not have it. then again i had no reflector, just white paint. i got my power from halides anyways.


----------

